# how can I connect this subwoofer?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, how are you? 
This is stupid what I would like to do. I have a 340 RMX subwoofer. I want to hook it up with my 5.1 samsung HT-D5300 which only has one subwoofer (170RMX) output. Should I get one of the surround output which is also 170RMX and connect it to one of the sub input. And the subwoofer output to the other sub input. I would like to this just with intention to have more power. Shoud I do this?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Defiantly not. The Samsung has no where near enough power to drive a sub no matter what the specifications say and you would very likely damage the Samsung and even the sub because of distortion if you try to get any decent volume levels out of it.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Going for bargains like this usually means you end up paying twice or three times. The first time to do it the cheap wrong way, the second time to repair the damage, and the third to get what you needed in the first place.


----------

